# Dashcam



## #1 Uber Driver n S. Calif (Sep 10, 2019)

Whats best dashcam to buy for Uber drivers?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/dashcam-buying-assistance.16590/
And

https://uberpeople.net/threads/which-dashcam-do-you-guys-use.287634/
Etc etc .


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

What a great question!


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

https://uberpeople.net/search/854574/?q=Dashcam&o=relevance


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

#1 Uber Driver n S. Calif said:


> Whats best dashcam to buy for Uber drivers?


Blackvue 900 series. Expense but it's the best.

Blackboxmycar .com has some good deals. I have the 590 with infrared and wifi. Love it


----------



## estore009 (Oct 14, 2017)

There is a Best Cam Recommendations list on Reddit https://www.reddit.com/r/Dashcam/
Taxi/Uber Cam:


B2W ($140 USD)
VIOFO A129 Duo IR - ($170 USD)
Vantrue N2 Pro ($200 USD) - Has Battery, big negative for warmer climates.


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

estore009 said:


> There is a Best Cam Recommendations list on Reddit https://www.reddit.com/r/Dashcam/
> Taxi/Uber Cam:
> 
> 
> ...


Perhaps a disclaimer that you work for Blueskysea, creator of the first dashcam on your list?


----------

